
History has become self-documenting - capableweb
https://meaninglessdreams.wordpress.com/2014/09/26/156/
======
sparkie
Early digitization will be looked back in history as an information dark age.
I can't even access a website from 10 years ago, unless the sole archivist,
The Internet Archive, has an old copy of it saved.

Digital information doesn't survive long. Compact discs have bit rot. Hard
disks and SSDs have limited lifetimes. People only store what matters to them
- they aren't concerned with archiving history. Where people have archives
lying around, I bet they've not checked them in years and the data is no
longer recoverable. Archiving requires maintenance, and is costly. TIA relies
on voluntary donations.

